# من مزمور 151



## النهيسى (17 أكتوبر 2021)

*
من مزمور 151

الآيات (1-8): "أَنَا صَغِيرًا كُنْتُ فِي إِخْوَتِي، وَحَدَثًا فِي بَيْتِ أَبِي، كُنْتُ رَاعِيًا غَنَمَ أَبِي. يَدَايَ صَنَعَتَا الْأًرْغُنَ، وَأَصَابِعِي أَلِفَتْ الْمِزْمَارَ. هَلِّلُويَا. مَنْ هُوَ الَّذِي يُخَبِّرُ سَيِّدِي، هُوَ الرَّبُّ الَّذِي يَسْتَجِيبُ لِلَّذِينَ يَصْرُخُونَ إِلَيْهِ. هُوَ أَرْسَلَ مَلاَكَهُ، وَحَمَلَنِي مِنْ غَنَمِ أَبِي وَمَسَحَنِي بِدُهْنِ مَسْحَتِهِ. هَلِّلُويَا. إِخْوَتِي حِسَانٌ وَهُمْ أَكْبَرُ مِنِّي وَالرَّبُّ لَمْ يُسَرُّ بِهِمْ. خَرَجْتُ لِلِقَاءِ الْفِلِسْطِينِيُّ فَلَعَنَنِي بِأَوْثَانِهِ. وَلكِنْ أَنَا سَلَلْتُ سَيْفَهُ الَّذِي كَانَ بِيَدِهِ، وَقَطَعْتُ رَأْسَهُ. وَنَزَعْتُ الْعَارَ عَنْ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ. هَلِّلُويَا."

هذا المزمور كتبه داود عن نفسه. وبروح النبوة تنبأ عن المسيح الراعي الصالح. وكما إحتقر يسي وأولاده الكبار داود لصغره، هكذا إحتقر رؤساء اليهود وكهنتهم المسيح. فيسى لم يدع ابنه الصغير إلى وليمة صموئيل.

والمسيح أُخِذ من وسط البشر= أخذني من غنم أبي ومُسِح بالروح القدس يوم عماده.

والإخوة الكبار يرمزون لليهود الذين لم يُسَّر الرب بهم، وقَبِل بدلًا منهم الأمم في شخص المسيح. وقصة انتصار داود على جليات هي رمز لانتصار المسيح على الشيطان لنزع عار البشر إذ كان قد إستعبدهم.   ولذلك تقرأ الكنيسة هذا المزمور ليلة أبو غلمسيس أي ليلة سبت النور بعد أن كان المسيح قد هزم إبليس بالصليب أي سيفه الذي كان قد أعده إبليس لضرب المسيح فضرب المسيح به إبليس.*​


----------



## كلدانية (26 فبراير 2022)

مزمور جميل
شكراا لتعبك


----------

